# Shipping mistake corrected in one call



## justahobby (May 6, 2011)

That's good service. When reasonably large items or quantities are involved, don't forget to have them check the shipping weight on record for confirmation. This helped me once when an order (elsewhere) was shorted and customer service was skeptical.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree on all accounts.
I've had only great experiences in the store and over the phone. Their website is nice too.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe, that in every business, good customer service must be a top priority. I couldn't help but patronize a certain product only because I was treated well with the sales attendant. Months ago, I tried this online store www.sawblade.com for the first time. I had a very pleasant experience talking with the sales representative. On top of good customer service, they have quality blades. I sure will call them again and again.


----------



## Heisbert (Jun 7, 2012)

Really? I have been experiencing a not-so-good customer service from another online band saw blade provider. Though they have good quality blades, people on their phones just don't seem to provide the best customer service. I complained a little bit about this, but I guess it's no use. I won't continue to buy from them. I'll try to look at the site you mentioned *steamFab* and hope that their blades are good for what I need.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a fantastic story. I have heard many such stories about Busy Bee. They are just a wonderful bunch.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

Call that online store and experience what good customer service is all about. As to the blades, I believe they are of quality. I have no complaints. Best of luck!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure steamfab is a spammer


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*Joe*, I'm pretty sure of the same thing. I followed their posts to see what they were commenting on and just about everything is about band saws and recommending a website.

This seems helpful and they aren't really posting a lot, but they don't really give advice… just links to go visit. I think someone needs to get to the bottom of this.


----------

